# December lotto thread, ho ho ho



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

santa is visiting a litte early for a lucky forum member! commonsenseman won this month, congrats!

pm us your ship info!

1. jeromy 
2. RJPuffs
3. dj1340
4. Mr.Lordi
5. MarkC
6. Commander Quan
7. commonsenseman Winner! 
8. iairj84
9. Pugsley
10. Mitch
11. Z.Kramer
12. Jaxon67
13. cp478

from the other thread


commonsenseman said:


> Thanks guys! In order, here are my favorites:
> 
> 1) VA's
> 2) Burleys
> ...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

PM's sent to everyone hopefully, let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

There's karma for ya; he goes around bombing people and now this...


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats, you mad bomber you! :madgrin:

You've got snail (mail)
420551109101010521297158687643

Enjoy!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Koolio


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats Jeff. Will be shipping out soon.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I will get something out soon!


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Incoming.
9405503699300063267081


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Won't be able to get to the post office for a couple days but I found something with a date of December 2005 on it, hope that's ok.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Won't be able to get to the post office for a couple days but I found something with a date of December 2005 on it, hope that's ok.


I dunno Warren, the last one you sent me was from 2003 :wink:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

0308 3390 0001 2890 5515

Enjoy, it is a fav of mine. Hope you will like it. 


Congrats!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I deleted your addy on accident, ooops. Can you send that to me again?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mitch said:


> I deleted your addy on accident, ooops. Can you send that to me again?


Sent.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I received a tin today, Artisan's Blend from ME, is this you Mr Lordi?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1. jeromy 
2. RJPuffs - Reiner LGF (I cannot thank you enough, it looks awesome!)
3. dj1340
4. Mr.Lordi - Artisan's Blend (excellent choice, can't wait to try it!)
5. MarkC
6. Commander Quan
7. commonsenseman Winner! 
8. iairj84
9. Pugsley
10. Mitch
11. Z.Kramer
12. Jaxon67
13. cp478


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

order placed today, ill post a dc number when I get it from pipesandcigars.com


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

9101 8052 1390 7988 9095 75


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Received from Jaxon67, a beautiful tin of BBF!
1. jeromy 
2. RJPuffs - Reiner LGF (I cannot thank you enough, it looks awesome!)
3. dj1340
4. Mr.Lordi - Artisan's Blend (excellent choice, can't wait to try it!)
5. MarkC
6. Commander Quan
7. commonsenseman Winner! 
8. iairj84
9. Pugsley
10. Mitch
11. Z.Kramer
12. Jaxon67 - Best Brown FLake (thanks a ton, anything SG is good by me!)
13. cp478


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jeff, just got home fro the B&M and your package will go out Monday


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

It's on the way. 0309 0330 0000 8880 6187


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Placed an order on 12/12, after I get it, yours will be out the next day.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Jeff, this slipped my mind for a bit cause I am swamped with finals work for school, but I will have your winnings sent our by the end of the week.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1. jeromy 
2. RJPuffs - Reiner LGF (I cannot thank you enough, it looks awesome!)
3. dj1340
4. Mr.Lordi - Artisan's Blend (Excellent choice, can't wait to try it!)
5. MarkC
6. Commander Quan
7. commonsenseman Winner! 
8. iairj84
9. Pugsley - Tilbury (I can't wait to try this, thanks Warren!)
10. Mitch
11. Z.Kramer
12. Jaxon67 - Best Brown Flake (Thanks a ton, anything SG is good by me!)
13. cp478


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Missed the bus today , headed out tomorrow
DCN 0309 0330 0001 2165 1842


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry I'm running late!
I dug a good aged 100 gram tin out of my cellar to try and make it up to ya.
I will try to get it out to ya tomorrow.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Sorry I'm running late!
> I dug a good aged 100 gram tin out of my cellar to try and make it up to ya.
> I will try to get it out to ya tomorrow.


OMG Charlie, no need to do that!

Unless I'm mistaken you have until the end of the month anyway!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thats alright!
I just hope you will like it! It sounds like you were open to almost anything.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Open to anything but Captain Black!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dang , and i was gonna send ya captain black!
I guess i'll just have to send some 5 brothers instead! LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Dang , and i was gonna send ya captain black!
> I guess i'll just have to send some 5 brothers instead! LOL!!!!!!!!!!


You know, I've actually been meaning to try that :wink:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

on it's way 04020625273009092515


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1. jeromy 
2. RJPuffs - Reiner LGF (I cannot thank you enough, it looks awesome!)
3. dj1340 - Escudo (Awesome! Thanks Don!)
4. Mr.Lordi - Artisan's Blend (Excellent choice, can't wait to try it!)
5. MarkC
6. Commander Quan - Christmas Cheer '09???
7. commonsenseman Winner! 
8. iairj84
9. Pugsley - Tilbury (I can't wait to try this, thanks Warren!)
10. Mitch
11. Z.Kramer
12. Jaxon67 - Best Brown Flake (Thanks a ton, anything SG is good by me!)
13. cp478


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Christmas Cheer '09???


that was probably mine, maybe check the the DC # and see if they match.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

jeromy said:


> that was probably mine, maybe check the the DC # and see if they match.


Ah, I didn't even think of that! You are correct it was yours! Thanks for the card & for the pipe-cleaners as well sir!

1. jeromy - Christmas Cheer '09 (I love '08, can't wait to try '09!)
2. RJPuffs - Reiner LGF (I cannot thank you enough, it looks awesome!)
3. dj1340 - Escudo (Awesome! Thanks Don!)
4. Mr.Lordi - Artisan's Blend (Excellent choice, can't wait to try it!)
5. MarkC
6. Commander Quan 
7. commonsenseman Winner! 
8. iairj84
9. Pugsley - Tilbury (I can't wait to try this, thanks Warren!)
10. Mitch
11. Z.Kramer
12. Jaxon67 - Best Brown Flake (Thanks a ton, anything SG is good by me!)
13. cp478


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

commonsenseman said:


> 6. Commander Quan - Christmas Cheer '09???


That depends, Do you like christmas cheer or not?

Mine should be there on Saturday or Monday


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Incoming. Should be there in three business days. 

I usually don't send something I haven't tried but I have made an exception. I found some tins of Peterson Irish Oak in my B&M, but they were labeled differently, and had rust on the outside of tins... so I bought myself one, and one to send to you. I wouldn't be surprised if they already have quite a bit of age on them. I cracked mine open and they seal were fine and there was no mold or drying out of the tobacco.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Z.Kramer said:


> Incoming. Should be there in three business days.
> 
> I usually don't send something I haven't tried but I have made an exception. I found some tins of Peterson Irish Oak in my B&M, but they were labeled differently, and had rust on the outside of tins... so I bought myself one, and one to send to you. I wouldn't be surprised if they already have quite a bit of age on them. I cracked mine open and they seal were fine and there was no mold or drying out of the tobacco.


Hmm...interesting choice, a very non-traditional Vaper it seems, & aged as well, excellent! I am a big fan of Vapers & Burpers, so I'm excited to try it!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Ah, I didn't even think of that! You are correct it was yours! Thanks for the card & for the pipe-cleaners as well sir!


glad you got it! enjoy!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I thought I'd try being a little more organized, so here's the update:

1. jeromy - Christmas Cheer '09 (I love '08, can't wait to try '09!)
2. RJPuffs - Reiner LGF (I cannot thank you enough, it looks awesome!)
3. dj1340 - Escudo (Awesome! Thanks Don!)
4. Mr.Lordi - Artisan's Blend (Excellent choice, can't wait to try it!)
5. MarkC - Posted in thread, no "official" word yet.
6. Commander Quan - sent DC#04020625273009092515

8. iairj84 - Nothing yet.
9. Pugsley - Tilbury (I can't wait to try this, thanks Warren!)
10. Mitch - Communicated with me.
11. Z.Kramer - Communicated with me.
12. Jaxon67 - Best Brown Flake (Thanks a ton, anything SG is good by me!)
13. cp478 - Communicated with me.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

DC# 0308 0070 0001 4971 2107

I hope you like it!
Sorry about the delay!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

cp478 said:


> DC# 0308 0070 0001 4971 2107
> 
> I hope you like it!
> Sorry about the delay!


Hey no prob whatsoever! Thanks Charlie!

1. jeromy - Christmas Cheer '09 (I love '08, can't wait to try '09!)
2. RJPuffs - Reiner LGF (I cannot thank you enough, it looks awesome!)
3. dj1340 - Escudo (Awesome! Thanks Don!)
4. Mr.Lordi - Artisan's Blend (Excellent choice, can't wait to try it!)
5. MarkC - Posted in thread, no "official" word yet.
6. Commander Quan - sent DC#04020625273009092515

8. iairj84 - Nothing yet.
9. Pugsley - Tilbury (I can't wait to try this, thanks Warren!)
10. Mitch - Communicated with me.
11. Z.Kramer - Communicated with me.
12. Jaxon67 - Best Brown Flake (Thanks a ton, anything SG is good by me!)
13. cp478 - sent DC#03080070000149712107


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Arggh! Where did the month go?

I'll have a package out on Tuesday, and post the tracking number when I get back. I should have just ordered something, but I've got a favorite I've got to push on you, Jeff!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Arggh! Where did the month go?
> 
> I'll have a package out on Tuesday, and post the tracking number when I get back. I should have just ordered something, but I've got a favorite I've got to push on you, Jeff!


I dunno whether I should be excited or scared, maybe both. Excited to try something new, scared I'm gonna order 30 tins of it :biggrin:


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Have we heard anything from iairj84? I sent a pm the other day and he hasn't responded to it although I see he has been online as recent as today. 

how about Mitch?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Received 2 tins today!

1. jeromy - Christmas Cheer '09 (I love '08, can't wait to try '09!)
2. RJPuffs - Reiner LGF (I cannot thank you enough, it looks awesome!)
3. dj1340 - Escudo (Awesome! Thanks Don!)
4. Mr.Lordi - Artisan's Blend (Excellent choice, can't wait to try it!)
5. MarkC - Posted in thread, no "official" word yet.
6. Commander Quan - Sam's Flake (Another SG blend I've been waiting to try!)

8. iairj84 - Nothing yet.
9. Pugsley - Tilbury (I can't wait to try this, thanks Warren!)
10. Mitch - Communicated with me.
11. Z.Kramer - Peterson Irish Oak (Wow it's rusty this stuff is so old! Delicious!)
12. Jaxon67 - Best Brown Flake (Thanks a ton, anything SG is good by me!)
13. cp478 - sent DC#03080070000149712107


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

jeromy said:


> Have we heard anything from iairj84? I sent a pm the other day and he hasn't responded to it although I see he has been online as recent as today.
> 
> how about Mitch?


Nothing from iairj84 at all, Mitch PM'd me & said he'd send it after Christmas.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine's on the way: 03091140000102648676


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Received Charlie's tin today!

1. jeromy - Christmas Cheer '09 (I love '08, can't wait to try '09!)
2. RJPuffs - Reiner LGF (I cannot thank you enough, it looks awesome!)
3. dj1340 - Escudo (Awesome! Thanks Don!)
4. Mr.Lordi - Artisan's Blend (Excellent choice, can't wait to try it!)
5. MarkC - DC # 03091140000102648676
6. Commander Quan - Sam's Flake (Another SG blend I've been waiting to try!)

8. iairj84 - Nothing yet.
9. Pugsley - Tilbury (I can't wait to try this, thanks Warren!)
10. Mitch - Communicated with me.
11. Z.Kramer - Peterson Irish Oak (Wow it's rusty this stuff is so old! Delicious!)
12. Jaxon67 - Best Brown Flake (Thanks a ton, anything SG is good by me!)
13. cp478 - McB Plumcake (This is one of those blends I've been putting off trying, no more! Thanks Charlie!)


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I hope you enjoy! 
I was aging that tin of plumcake just to see if it would get any better. It is almost 4 years old.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Nothing from iairj84 at all, Mitch PM'd me & said he'd send it after Christmas.


ok, ill give Iairj84 a day or so and then get higher ups involved.

Jeromy


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

cp478 said:


> I hope you enjoy!
> I was aging that tin of plumcake just to see if it would get any better. It is almost 4 years old.


Wow Charlie! I'm honored to smoke something that's been sitting in your cellar that long! Thank you so much!


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

Just placed an order through pipesandcigars. I had it sent priority so it should be there sometime next week!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

iairj84 said:


> Just placed an order through pipesandcigars. I had it sent priority so it should be there sometime next week!


Sounds good Matt :thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Got my stuff from Mark today, a tin of Opening Night & a baggie of Maltese Falcon! Thanks Mark!

1. jeromy - Christmas Cheer '09 (I love '08, can't wait to try '09!)
2. RJPuffs - Reiner LGF (I cannot thank you enough, it looks awesome!)
3. dj1340 - Escudo (Awesome! Thanks Don!)
4. Mr.Lordi - Artisan's Blend (Excellent choice, can't wait to try it!)
5. MarkC - Opening Night (Much appreciated sir, very highly thought of on TR!)
6. Commander Quan - Sam's Flake (Another SG blend I've been waiting to try!)

8. iairj84 - Communicated with me.
9. Pugsley - Tilbury (I can't wait to try this, thanks Warren!)
10. Mitch - Communicated with me.
11. Z.Kramer - Peterson Irish Oak (Wow it's rusty this stuff is so old! Delicious!)
12. Jaxon67 - Best Brown Flake (Thanks a ton, anything SG is good by me!)
13. cp478 - McB Plumcake (This is one of those blends I've been putting off trying, no more! Thanks Charlie!)


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay so little hiccup. I got an email for P&C on Christmas Eve to fax them my drivers license for verification. I wouldnt be back til the office til monday so I figured I could do it then. Then yesterday my bank calls me and tells me there's been illegal activity on my card to the tune of about $500. They cancelled my card (the card used for the P&C order) and now since they haven't charged my card It would be do me no good. Unless someone knows of a vendor that accepts poopal I will have to wait to get a new card, I don't have another CC.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

iairj84 said:


> Okay so little hiccup. I got an email for P&C on Christmas Eve to fax them my drivers license for verification. I wouldnt be back til the office til monday so I figured I could do it then. Then yesterday my bank calls me and tells me there's been illegal activity on my card to the tune of about $500. They cancelled my card (the card used for the P&C order) and now since they haven't charged my card It would be do me no good. Unless someone knows of a vendor that accepts poopal I will have to wait to get a new card, I don't have another CC.


that sucks.
I'd just pick up a tin and send it yourself.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

iairj84 said:


> Okay so little hiccup. I got an email for P&C on Christmas Eve to fax them my drivers license for verification. I wouldnt be back til the office til monday so I figured I could do it then. Then yesterday my bank calls me and tells me there's been illegal activity on my card to the tune of about $500. They cancelled my card (the card used for the P&C order) and now since they haven't charged my card It would be do me no good. Unless someone knows of a vendor that accepts poopal I will have to wait to get a new card, I don't have another CC.


Wow sorry to hear that Matt! Hope you can get it all sorted out with minimal damage!


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! I will look into getting a tin of something nice at my B&M tomorrow when I go. They really only keep bulk Aro's around most of the time and the CA tax is pretty hefty. I will be on the lookout for other options. Maybe if another BOTL has a tin that fits what Jeff is looking for I could PP them for it, win/win for everyone involved. 

Collateral damage isn't too high aside from that the cash won't be credited back to my account for another 10 days or so. It wouldn't be much of a concern aside from that I just transferred the bulk of my account to a CD.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

iairj84 said:


> Thanks guys! I will look into getting a tin of something nice at my B&M tomorrow when I go. They really only keep bulk Aro's around most of the time and the CA tax is pretty hefty. I will be on the lookout for other options. Maybe if another BOTL has a tin that fits what Jeff is looking for I could PP them for it, win/win for everyone involved.
> 
> Collateral damage isn't too high aside from that the cash won't be credited back to my account for another 10 days or so. It wouldn't be much of a concern aside from that I just transferred the bulk of my account to a CD.


Bulk is just fine with me. Not a huge fan of Aros, I'd prefer anything else in bulk. But if that is all they have that will work as well.

:thumb:


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

They didn't have any non-aro bulk there. The store is predominantly a cigar store that just happens to sell some tobacco. I will not be able to get an order in for delivery by saturday, but will still hold up my end of the bargain regardless of whether or not I can be in the lottery this month. 
I got rid of both credit cards in order to stop careless spending and in the process am left without the ability to purchase anything online aside from sites that accept poopal. I appologize again for not getting it to you faster, I should have the new card early next week and will have an order sent out to you at that point.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

from the main thread: 


Mitch said:


> I won't be able to get to the post office until Saturday to send comonsense his tobaccy (Sorry). Life should slow down a little bit now (I haven't smoked my pipe in a month, this is not good). So I want to pull out of the lotto this month anyway.


Mitch, please provide tracking or Delevery conformation number on the shipment your sent out today......

iairj84,
what is the status of your end?

Gentlemen you need to pony up your end ASAP! the next lotto has came and passed.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

iairj84 said:


> Thanks guys! I will look into getting a tin of something nice at my B&M tomorrow when I go. They really only keep bulk Aro's around most of the time and the CA tax is pretty hefty. I will be on the lookout for other options. Maybe if another BOTL has a tin that fits what Jeff is looking for I could PP them for it, win/win for everyone involved.
> 
> Collateral damage isn't too high aside from that the cash won't be credited back to my account for another 10 days or so. It wouldn't be much of a concern aside from that I just transferred the bulk of my account to a CD.





iairj84 said:


> They didn't have any non-aro bulk there. The store is predominantly a cigar store that just happens to sell some tobacco. I will not be able to get an order in for delivery by saturday, but will still hold up my end of the bargain regardless of whether or not I can be in the lottery this month.
> I got rid of both credit cards in order to stop careless spending and in the process am left without the ability to purchase anything online aside from sites that accept poopal. I appologize again for not getting it to you faster, I should have the new card early next week and will have an order sent out to you at that point.


I will see if I have anything to help you out.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

iairj84 said:


> Thanks guys! I will look into getting a tin of something nice at my B&M tomorrow when I go. They really only keep bulk Aro's around most of the time and the CA tax is pretty hefty. I will be on the lookout for other options. Maybe if another BOTL has a tin that fits what Jeff is looking for I could PP them for it, win/win for everyone involved.


Okay, I have two types of Peter Stokkebye bulk (luxury twist, bullseye) that I he has said he would like.

Offer - PP me $15 (fee-less) and I will middleman this you. That covers my price - for 2oz- after taxes and shipping. Cool?


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

jeromy said:


> from the main thread:
> 
> Mitch, please provide tracking or Delevery conformation number on the shipment your sent out today......
> 
> ...


I know, I am sorry, I will post up the DC # in the morning.


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

I will order as soon as the new debit card comes. Hopefully this afternoon it will be here.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay...I tried.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Dc # 0309 1140 0002 2459 8385


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

Just ordered through 4noggins. Will get a DC# when they give out one. 

Once again I appologize for not having ordered sooner.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mitch said:


> Dc # 0309 1140 0002 2459 8385





iairj84 said:


> Just ordered through 4noggins. Will get a DC# when they give out one.
> 
> Once again I appologize for not having ordered sooner.


Thanks guys.

I just submitted positive trader feedback for all tins received. Thanks everyone! :grouphug:


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

Dc# 9101 1480 0860 0476 4224 92


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1. jeromy - Christmas Cheer '09 (I love '08, can't wait to try '09!)
2. RJPuffs - Reiner LGF (I cannot thank you enough, it looks awesome!)
3. dj1340 - Escudo (Awesome! Thanks Don!)
4. Mr.Lordi - Artisan's Blend (Excellent choice, can't wait to try it!)
5. MarkC - Opening Night (Much appreciated sir, very highly thought of on TR!)
6. Commander Quan - Sam's Flake (Another SG blend I've been waiting to try!)

8. iairj84 - 9101 1480 0860 0476 4224 92
9. Pugsley - Tilbury (I can't wait to try this, thanks Warren!)
10. Mitch - Escudo thumb
11. Z.Kramer - Peterson Irish Oak (Wow it's rusty this stuff is so old! Delicious!)
12. Jaxon67 - Best Brown Flake (Thanks a ton, anything SG is good by me!)
13. cp478 - McB Plumcake (This is one of those blends I've been putting off trying, no more! Thanks Charlie!)


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

All tins have officially been received, thanks everyone!

1. jeromy - Christmas Cheer '09 (I love '08, can't wait to try '09!)
2. RJPuffs - Reiner LGF (I cannot thank you enough, it looks awesome!)
3. dj1340 - Escudo (Awesome! Thanks Don!)
4. Mr.Lordi - Artisan's Blend (Excellent choice, can't wait to try it!)
5. MarkC - Opening Night (Much appreciated sir, very highly thought of on TR!)
6. Commander Quan - Sam's Flake (Another SG blend I've been waiting to try!)

8. iairj84 - FVF (Thanks! One of my favorites!)
9. Pugsley - Tilbury (I can't wait to try this, thanks Warren!)
10. Mitch - Escudo thumb
11. Z.Kramer - Peterson Irish Oak (Wow it's rusty this stuff is so old! Delicious!)
12. Jaxon67 - Best Brown Flake (Thanks a ton, anything SG is good by me!)
13. cp478 - McB Plumcake (This is one of those blends I've been putting off trying, no more! Thanks Charlie!)


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks guys for following up.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh btw, I finished submitting positive trader feedback finally.


----------

